# Giant Bicycles Demo Day 4/5 Simi Valley



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

Simi Cycling Center and Giant Bicycles present a demo day @ Long Canyon in Simi Valley.

What: Demo rides on Giant's latest and greatest road and mountain bikes including TCR, TCR Advanced 2, Trance, Reign, and more

Where: Long Canyon - Great road and trail routes. Where First Street (aka Long Canyon) meets Wood Ranch Parkway in Simi Valley Link Here

When: Sat April 5th, 9am - 2pm

Come down and test ride bikes, hang out and check out Simi Cycling Center's new 3000 sq ft Showroom highlighting Giant's bikes and more.


----------

